# Instant coffee. Yes or no?



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

Sometimes we have no choice. Sometimes we we have no time.

Does anyone still include instant in their coffee schedule? Perhaps at work, or maybe you keep a decent jar at your parents for when you visit?

If so, are there any ones you recommended? I have tried the new batch of half ground/half instant but do not enjoy it.

As such I haven't had instant for almost a year, but sometimes I need caffeine, crap or otherwise, and I'm wondering what's the best instant option.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd rather eat whole beans out of the packet than suffer a cup of instant no matter how 'premium' they reckon it is!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Interesting question but don't think you'll find many forum members using instant - even occasionally.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

We only have Gold Blend at work.. so I started buying Green Tea and drinking that instead.

If you need the caffeine hit, buy some pro plus tablets!


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Even if I take the mental leap that instant is a completely different drink, it's still not a tasty drink. I can abide pre-ground if I'm really desperate, but I'd usually fall back on tea if there's nothing decent around!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have never spent my own money on instant coffee, ever in my life...(I think I may have effectively said the same thing twice there?), but 2 non-coffee types have made me mugs of Milicano and I didn't hate it. Unbelievably, both parties looked at me as if I was some kind of weirdo when I suggested we needed some 0.1g scales! :-o I know, no scales!

Cream/creamer can make instant more bearable.

Our floor of the office now refuses to have instant coffee ("cup of acorns" as it is affectionately known there) since I started sharing my brews. I give my parents spare brewers as "presents"...presents for me, for when I go to their house!  Get people engaged and you might be surprised by the enthusiasm you stir up?

You could start with a cafetiere & a couple of cheap plastic Melitta style cones with white papers (to filter the cafetiere & reduce silt), or a Clever/Bonavita immersion cone, or Aeropress.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Up till a few weeks ago i still drank instant, however since brewing more i just cant do it, it just tastes like gravy!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Instant coffee - or Instant 'brown liquid' you mean... You have got to be joking.

I think I probably drank my last cup of instant coffee >10years ago and NEVER ever drink it these days. Would MUCH rather drink water (and do when offered coffee from an unknown source).

If I attend meetings (other than in my own office) I always drink water, if I go to a restaurant that I don't know I won't take coffee unless I've physically seen the machine/grinder and there appears to be a >70% chance that it's clean, well maintained and they know how to use it (I naively fell for an espresso from a Costa Express thing in a pub a few years ago, which was probably the worst cup of coffee I've ever had - possibly including instant). If in a 'life or death' situation I'll drink a shot from a Nespresso thing, and have had one of those in the last 6 months.

Shuddering now, just thinking of instant coffee...


----------



## Doggycam (May 9, 2013)

Not any more,it tastes horrid. Converted both work colleagues to the French press and they say I've ruined them as they no longer want to drink instant either? Tea, green or black suffices.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Birds Mellow, I still love it. Best instant coffee available to man.....


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Had one mug of instant coffee in the past year, shite! Tea or water if a decent cup if coffee is not available. Back in the day I used to only drink Gold Blend


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

Carte Noire isn't too bad as a go between, wouldn't really call it proper coffee though.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

welshrarebit said:


> Carte Noire isn't too bad as a go between, wouldn't really call it proper coffee though.


Now I'm warning you....don't make me angry or I'll send the heavy boys round.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

I was waiting for the lynching haha


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

nope, never.

I'd rather go without! Same goes for bad coffee too.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Same as above, I would rather go without, disgusting stuff.

Red Bull does the job if I need caffine.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Still love a nice cup of tea , nothing fancy , it's just typhoo . And like coffee it has to brew.prefer lose tea but not very easy to get hold of all the time.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Why do tea drinkers always say "a nice cup of tea?"

We coffee drinkers don't say "a nice cup of coffee!"

I don't drink tea and never have and I have never understood this thing!

You wouldn't say "what about a nasty cup of tea?"

Mrs Doyle: "Well now Father, what would you say to a nice cup of tea?"

Father Jack: "Feck off, tea!!!!"


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Sure, if I'm on early shift and the grinder is too loud, I'll drink an instant for my caffeine fix...


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

DavidBondy said:


> Why do tea drinkers always say "a nice cup of tea?"


I don't know but it may have something to do with the comfort and empathy associated with it.

or something George Orwell Wrote for the evening standard 'A nice cup of tea'


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Birds Mellow, I still love it. Best instant coffee available to man.....


Ah, but does it actually have coffee in it??

Once served BM in a country cafe.....made with just hot milk. Indescribable.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> Why do tea drinkers always say "a nice cup of tea?"


Something to do with tea being associated with being soothing, relaxing, calming etc and 'nice' being the collective term for such words


----------



## LeeR (Oct 27, 2013)

I make instant to dip biscuits into and then tip it down the sink


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

That's what I do with tea, rather not fish around for the crumbs in the cup.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

For my sins (and they are legion) we do instant now and again. I know it goes against the grain and is the opposite of everything we stand for, but our preferred choice (if you can call it that) is Gold Blend. I just cannot deal with something like Nescafe original. That stuff is appalling.


----------



## coffeefan6 (Apr 3, 2014)

If you need quick caffeine try and aeropress, don't sacrifice.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

coffeefan6 said:


> If you need quick caffeine try and aeropress, don't sacrifice.


Totally agree! Even pod coffee is better than instant. I never have any instant in the house. I do keep some tea bags for those odd people who don't drink coffee but no instant coffee. Ever!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't even keep any instant coffee in the flat so if visitors would rather have instant they have to fetch their own and the only tea I have in is loose leaf as well for those weirdos who don't drink coffee. I've managed to persuade most of them that fresh coffee is far far better and they've even bought basic coffee making stuff too. If I'm out and offered a drink I'll go for either water or tea if at someones house, unless they make non instant coffee, had a few less than brilliant FP and drip machine brews but now when I visit the same people I take the porlex and some beans and they are gradually coming over to the right way of thinking.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Always keep a jar of Asda smart price coffee granules in the house, in fact its essential. Serve this up to unwanted visitors and they soon go


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

We never use or serve instant in our house

Personally find it tastes like Marmite


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

At work I brew drip , or drink tea . At home mrs b has some lawful things in jars like dandelion coffe substitute and barley cup


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

coffeefan6 said:


> If you need quick caffeine try and *aeropress*, don't sacrifice.


Amen to that brother:coffee:


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I usually politely decline an offer of instant in favour of tea or water. Also usually decline when I see Illy pre-ground used in Cafetiere too as one friend does! When staying over with some friends who don't drink tea or coffee (No, I don't know they survive either) I usually take coffee and the Aeropress. The road back from their house is too tortuous to risk uncaffeinated!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll use instant for cooking from time to time, never for drinking though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

There are two answers to this question?!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i know cant believe the yes option has been proferred


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Nothing except proper coffee (whatever that means). No instant and no brewed coffee from pre-ground packets from supermarket either. No point I wont enjoy it!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

So good I said it twice!!


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

There is another related question now...

Why do "Birds" not sell "instant" tea anymore?

Could it be that instant tea is an even worse substitute than instant coffee?

Or could it be that as famous for being "tea drinkers" we are less tolerant of factory fodder when it comes to tea?

Perhaps tea is easier to make from scratch, or easier to make an acceptable cup...? Though saying that, there are lots of ways to make coffee quickly and easily.

Personally, I haven't had instant coffee for many years, I usually ask for a teabag in a mug (no milk), or water...

There is something "not quite right" about instant granules, the same applies to gravy and custard, and I don't accept them either.


----------



## MellowCat (Jun 7, 2013)

have to say, I used to turn my nose up at it, but then I got in certain situations where instant was the only way to get a kick

then the green mermaid brought out its very expensive 'Via' coffee, labelled as 100% arabica.

Their italian is over-roasted like most of their offerings, so try the columbian, which is rated as medium (but still over-roasted)

the large tins go for about six quid at waitrose, twice the price of the competition.

i've also seen the large companies print 100% arabica on one or two other types, but all the rest (Nescafe) is robusta, and thats largely why it tastes as has been described above.

I appreciate the question though: sometimes you just cant grind fresh coffee, and/or brew it correctly, i.e. you just have hot water and a mug.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Instant coffee yes or no? NO NO NO!!! I'd rather drink the contents from my drip tray than have instant.


----------



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

After some research on brewed coffee, I'm soon to order a V60 1 cup porcelain thingy. Would have preferred an Aeropress or a Chemex, but as it's for work, the V60 seems the most hassle free method of getting decent coffee when I'm at work or out visiting.

I was hoping there would be some suggestions on 'decent' instant, but as there haven't been any, and as my lack of good suggestions of my own prompted me to start this thread, I hereby renounce the devil...erm, instant.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

FWIW I used a Chemex at work for many years without issue, except one time I was careless with the really heavy fire door and broke it









V60 good choice too though.


----------



## popeye (Feb 10, 2014)

NOOOO

and I haven't even got an espresso machine yet! So it's a cup of Yorkshire tea for me (or anything alcoholic) 'hic'


----------



## Atilla (Mar 31, 2014)

For me, NO. I'd rather tea than that.

I would, however, like to have a go with some really good coffee and one of those freeze-dryer machines though, to see if something acceptable could be made.


----------

